
Show HN: I created a lightweight Covid-19 (Coronavirus) Chrome Extension - elyfornoville
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/covid-19-infections-and-d/kkhnnclkhhljbdclockahcediecmeepa
======
BossingAround
Would you maybe consider open sourcing the code? My apologies, but I am
hesitant to trust closed code running in an extension of my browser.

~~~
elyfornoville
It uses the following data:
[https://github.com/pomber/covid19](https://github.com/pomber/covid19)

~~~
BossingAround
I don't need the datasource, but I miss seeing the actual script that runs in
my browser. I mean, browser is one of the most important parts of your
system... Pardon my paranoia :)

